# Please pray for the Carroll family



## Core Lokt (Jun 15, 2017)

My friends daughter in law had an appointment to see about inducing labor yesterday at 2p and the ultrasound revealed the baby had no heartbeat. This would have been his oldest son's first child.

Thanks


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 15, 2017)

Prayers lifted for them.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 15, 2017)

That is awful, prayers to all.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Prayers from here.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 17, 2017)

how heartbreaking, our prayers for them


----------

